# Itchy chi, but no fleas



## bubbles61 (Oct 20, 2010)

Hiya, a bit of advice really, maisy is scratching all the tym, I comb her with a flea comb every day, I've not found a flea of any evidence , are there any other things she could have? Or ways I could help her. It makes me sad where I see she's irritated and I can't help xx


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## lilbabyvenus (Feb 8, 2009)

It could be allergies. It's "that time of the year" in most places right now I think. It could also be a food allergy.


----------



## woodard2009 (Aug 4, 2010)

Probably the food you're feeding. Benedryl will help to ease the itching, but you have to find out what your chi is having an allergic reaction to. Benedryl dosage is 1mg per 1 lb.


----------



## intent2smile (Dec 4, 2011)

Jaxx has always been itchy no matter what food he eats or the season. 
I started using Coconut Oil with him and helps considerably. He still itches some but nothing like he used too.


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## pupluv168 (Mar 7, 2012)

I would recommend adding salmon oil to her diet. It is allergy season, so she may be more itchy than usual. Also, what food do you currently feed?


Sent from Petguide.com App


----------



## bubbles61 (Oct 20, 2010)

She is currently on Eden, some one I know gives their dog human anti histamine only a small dose but that seems to help? X


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## lilbabyvenus (Feb 8, 2009)

If you still have her on Eden, I don't think it would be the food. From what I can see online it is a grain free kibble, so no real common allergy triggers.

ETA: Just saw you posted right before me that you still feed Eden


----------



## BlueJax (Jun 25, 2012)

Sounds like environmental allergies (called atopy). I would add some fish oil to her food every day. You can also use Diphenhydramine at 1mg/lb every 12 hours as needed.


----------



## lilbabyvenus (Feb 8, 2009)

I know you had trouble with fleas a few months ago with Maisy. I would maybe try a flea shampoo anyway even though you don't see anything, just to be safe.


----------



## Angel1210 (Mar 14, 2011)

I feed mine "Wellness Core." I was feeding original formula for years! My golden alway scratched, bit, licked, got lots of sores - some really bad! Tried shampoos, supplements, antibiotics, you name it! Well, I will make this short - I switched to the ocean formula, same brand. And wow, what a difference! No more biting, itching or hot spots! Maybe just try an ocean formula. I'm not familiar with that brand of food, but maybe they have an ocean one! 

Also, I use EpiPet shampoo and conditioner. But it's the food that did it with my Susie. Angel still eats the original formula because ocean has too much fiber for him!

Good luck!


----------



## TinyTails (Jun 24, 2011)

My chi has both seasonal and food allergies. Where does your pup scratch? Deuce would lick his feet raw and rub his eyes till they were all red. I've learned that seasonal and food allergies go hand in hand and if you get one under control it helps the other  I tried every grain free until I realized the potato in those foods was the culprit. Since we switched to canine caviar open sky and honest kitchen thrive he is looking amazing. Usually by now his feet would be raw but he has not locked them once. His eyes are a tiny bit red from the seasonal allergies but that's it


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Ghis+Milo (Jan 28, 2013)

eekk i have the same problem with Milo... we got some vitamins from the vet... fish oils etc... i was thinking of doing an oatmeal bath... would help?


----------



## Chico's Mum (Sep 9, 2008)

Milo <3 said:


> eekk i have the same problem with Milo... we got some vitamins from the vet... fish oils etc... i was thinking of doing an oatmeal bath... would help?


Is it an oatmeal shampoo for dogs or the regaler oatmeal you buy in supermarkets?


----------



## Ghis+Milo (Jan 28, 2013)

I read regular oatmeal... You ground plain oatmeal, add luke warm water and let him soak for a couple of minutes... 

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## bubbles61 (Oct 20, 2010)

She chews her feet till they are soaked, and she scratches just behind her rib cage, so where I give her a little scratch around the bottom of her back she is in heaven, how does fish oil help? Is it just normal stuff what you would buy for humans? X


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Angel1210 (Mar 14, 2011)

Oatmeal is great to stop the itch. But why put all that other stuff with it! I use a little oatmeal flour and water to make a sort of liquidy paste, then apply to the hot spot! It's cheap, safe, convenient and yes a little messy, but I don't mind. You can buy oatmeal flour or just grind up oatmeal really fine. Never had much luck with the shampoo stuff, not much oatmeal in it.

I had a very stubborn itchy rash one time that wouldn't go away. My cupboard was full of all sorts of itch remedies for every type of allergen! Then online, I saw posts about plain ground up oatmeal! I didn't think it would work, but it was great! Now I use it for the dogs too!


----------



## TinyTails (Jun 24, 2011)

For itchy feet I would not use oatmeal as oatmeal feeds yeast. When they lick their feet like that the moisture creates a yeast infection and the oatmeal actually makes it worse. I use tea tree oil shampoo on Deuce and it really helped him when he was having flare ups. 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## bubbles61 (Oct 20, 2010)

I do also ur shampoo with tea tree in it. I will make sure I scrub her feet in it x


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## TinyTails (Jun 24, 2011)

Usually you apply it then let it soak on the feet for about ten minutes then rinse  if you have cats don't let them near the shampoo as tea tree oil is toxic to cats. I always keep them out of bathroom when using it


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## TinyTails (Jun 24, 2011)

I'm not sure what foods you have tried but I would recommend trying grain free potato free, potato tends to feed yeast as well. Since cutting potato from deuces diet he's like a different dog no more raw feet 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## susan davis (Mar 25, 2011)

All of my chi's itch. They have NO hot spots, skin irritations, or other skin signs. Coats are shiny, although the smooth coat, Emmie, has dandruff. I had her allergy tested and the only positive was flea. She, as far as I know, only had fleas for 8 hours after a trip home from Vermont. We walked them in an area that had some long grasses in it. I really think it is boredom.


----------



## bubbles61 (Oct 20, 2010)

As far as I know eden doesn't have any grain or potatoes in? I will keep pressing on with the grooming incase it is a loan flea. X


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## lilbabyvenus (Feb 8, 2009)

bubbles61 said:


> As far as I know eden doesn't have any grain or potatoes in? I will keep pressing on with the grooming incase it is a loan flea. X
> 
> 
> Sent from Petguide.com Free App


From what I found online Eden is grain free, but it does have potatoes. Maybe try finding a potato and grain free wet food to feed for a few days and see if it makes a difference? If she seems to improve after cutting out potatoes, maybe that is the culprit.


----------



## Joannee (May 20, 2013)

A long term lurker here, but I might be able to help you with food a little bit 
My Joy is allergic to soy, corn, wheat, rice and potatoes. When it comes to free grain food you might try ZiwiPeak (my dog loved it, but can't eat it anymore. It has soy) or Orijen, which has a new formula without potatoes (it now has lentils and chickpeas instead, which I know are also not perfect for dogs). It's the only dry food my dog can eat right now.


----------



## Angel1210 (Mar 14, 2011)

TinyTails said:


> For itchy feet I would not use oatmeal as oatmeal feeds yeast. When they lick their feet like that the moisture creates a yeast infection and the oatmeal actually makes it worse. I use tea tree oil shampoo on Deuce and it really helped him when he was having flare ups.
> 
> 
> Sent from Petguide.com Free App


Good point. I have never had a problem with itchy feet on them, but on the body it works within 24 hours on hot spots. The oatmeal paste does dry up and needs to be brushed out.


----------

